# I need help to identify this beautiful creature.



## Bigworm909 (Sep 15, 2009)

So my cousin brought this magnificent creature to my door step yesterday. And I was hoping that you can tell me what the species of this animal is? What is the best enclosure for me to have it in? The best diet for it? And well anything else that can help me to make sure this animal lives a long and healthy life.

thanks!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 15, 2009)

You have a Desert tortoise, _Gopherus agassizii_.

Seeing as your in California, your going to need to get a permit to keep him. You can get help with the permit process here http://www.tortoise.org/cttcmemb.html Just get in touch with your closest chapter.

Danny


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 15, 2009)

How was the tort acquired? Was someone keeping it captive, or was it taken from the wild? If your yard is free from chemicals, you can see if it wants to graze. You can even plant seeds for weeds and other broadleaves and grasses. You will need a secure fence for it, some place safe for it to hide (such as a dog igloo), and a water pan for it to soak in and drink from that the tort can get in and out of safely (shallow) as a start. What is your weather like? Day and night temperature ranges? How big of a yard? If your yard is not safe or the tort doesn't want to eat grass, lettuces are ok to feed but not ideal. Organic spring mix is a good start. In the long term this tort needs a large safe yard full of graze. I don't know too much about this species. Someone should come along soon. With the species, hopefully that points you in the right direction with your research. Best wishes, welcome to the forum, and congrats on the tort!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 15, 2009)

You are so lucky!!! they are just the best tortoises one could wish for. They are easy keepers and very personable. Here's a link to a care sheet to help you out...

http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/Gagassiziicare.htm

If those pictures were taken on your lawn providing you don't use any pesticides he can graze on that lawn. BUT...they are very sensitive to pesticides so you need to be extremely careful in that respect. He might want to hibernate so if you don't want him to you will need to figure out how you will keep him warm thru the winter...


----------



## Bigworm909 (Sep 15, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> You have a Desert tortoise, _Gopherus agassizii_.
> 
> Seeing as your in California, your going to need to get a permit to keep him. You can get help with the permit process here http://www.tortoise.org/cttcmemb.html Just get in touch with your closest chapter.
> 
> Danny



Hey thanks a lot!!!



tortoisenerd said:


> How was the tort acquired? Was someone keeping it captive, or was it taken from the wild? If your yard is free from chemicals, you can see if it wants to graze. You can even plant seeds for weeds and other broadleaves and grasses. You will need a secure fence for it, some place safe for it to hide (such as a dog igloo), and a water pan for it to soak in and drink from that the tort can get in and out of safely (shallow) as a start. What is your weather like? Day and night temperature ranges? How big of a yard? If your yard is not safe or the tort doesn't want to eat grass, lettuces are ok to feed but not ideal. Organic spring mix is a good start. In the long term this tort needs a large safe yard full of graze. I don't know too much about this species. Someone should come along soon. With the species, hopefully that points you in the right direction with your research. Best wishes, welcome to the forum, and congrats on the tort!



all i know is that my cousin came home and it was in their front yard. Then as i love animals he figured he would givie it to me. 

It has some writing underneathe its shell but i cannot make out what it says.

right now the weather i during the day its about 80-90 and during the night its 60-70

my backyard is mostly made up of concrete but i have a patch of dirt of about the size of 12'x8' and i plan to put better soil and start growing grass.



maggie3fan said:


> You are so lucky!!! they are just the best tortoises one could wish for. They are easy keepers and very personable. Here's a link to a care sheet to help you out...
> 
> http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/Gagassiziicare.htm
> 
> If those pictures were taken on your lawn providing you don't use any pesticides he can graze on that lawn. BUT...they are very sensitive to pesticides so you need to be extremely careful in that respect. He might want to hibernate so if you don't want him to you will need to figure out how you will keep him warm thru the winter...



I was reading a couple of articles and it said i should keep him indoors if i dont want him to hibernate. but what should i do?


----------



## Laura (Sep 15, 2009)

First of all you need to try to find the rightful owner. Its not finders keepers... 
the writing you see but cant read is probably a permit number and it might be microchipped. So take it to a vet and have it scanned, place an ad on Craigs List and see if there is an owner and have your relative post a few Found Tortoise Flyers in the neighborhood it was found. 
It appears to be an old tort already and somebody was doing a good job.. until it got out. 
There are plenty available thru rescues if you find the owners and you still want to give one a home.


----------



## Bigworm909 (Sep 15, 2009)

Laura said:


> First of all you need to try to find the rightful owner. Its not finders keepers...
> the writing you see but cant read is probably a permit number and it might be microchipped. So take it to a vet and have it scanned, place an ad on Craigs List and see if there is an owner and have your relative post a few Found Tortoise Flyers in the neighborhood it was found.
> It appears to be an old tort already and somebody was doing a good job.. until it got out.
> There are plenty available thru rescues if you find the owners and you still want to give one a home.



ok cool thanks i will do that!


----------



## Laura (Sep 15, 2009)

Can you post a pictures of the wrting you see on the shell?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't understand that the tortoise was NOT your cousin's. In that case You should make every effort to find it's original keepers they are probably frantic looking for it. You could also go back to the area it was found and put up flyers and go to the local grocery store and talk to the people in the produce section because a lot of the time they will know who has torts from them getting a lot of produce. That's a beautiful tortoise so it was obviously kept well. Please try to find it's rightful owners before you keep it. At least make the effort


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck with finding it's previous owners. However if you do not then to keep it up during the winter will take a large area that is heated and has a UVB bulb. Please keep us informed as to the progress and then we will be happy to help you set it up for winter. If it is healthy and of good wt it could even hibernate some this winter. My Dt when I got it did not give me a choice it was hibernated from the time it was a hatchling and began its slowdown even though I tried to keep it warm and awake I finally gave up and let it hibernate and it did fine.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2009)

Laura said:


> . Its not finders keepers...



I love this phrase. If its ok with you, Laura, I'm going to start using it too.

Yvonne


----------



## Bigworm909 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok....so i took him to the vet to have him scanned and nothing showed up.

I posted the ad on craigslist and I got two people to contact me but it was not the original owner.


but this is what is written underneath his shell...




and this is what i have him in now. If i do end up keeping him, i will defenitly make it much larger and get new soil and plant some grass for him. lol he's behind the dog house....





I will put up Flyers tmmrw morning and well hopefully I find its original owner, but if not, with the help of you guys i will take care and raise it as if it were my own child! =)


----------



## Nay (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh that is so sad. You know it HAS to be someone's pet. Oh losing him must be awful!! Nice of you to take him in and try to provide what he needs. But you really have to think if what if he was yours and lost him. Post some flyers around where your cousin found him. I lost my little ornate for a few months and all I could think about what what happened to her. 
Good luck and if no one come forward,then your conscience can be clear to enjoy him. 
What a Beauty!!

OOps I just saw you were going to put up flyers!! Sorry


----------



## Isa (Sep 17, 2009)

Did you post a pic on craiglist or on the flyers? 
If yes, can you remove the pic? You do not want an ''imposter'' calling you to tell you you found their tortoises. Have some questions ready to be sure it is really the owner. Do not say to much in the add.
Good luck!


----------



## Bigworm909 (Sep 17, 2009)

Isa said:


> Did you post a pic on craiglist or on the flyers?
> If yes, can you remove the pic? You do not want an ''imposter'' calling you to tell you you found their tortoises. Have some questions ready to be sure it is really the owner. Do not say to much in the add.
> Good luck!



No I didn't post any pics, nor will I. 

Two people called me already letting me know if I didn't find the owner or I didn't want it anymore that they would be more then happpy to take it out of my hands. One guy, George, said he had his Tort for 30 years. But she ran away. =/

but yeaaa hopefully the right owner finds him.


----------



## Isa (Sep 17, 2009)

Bigworm909 said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > Did you post a pic on craiglist or on the flyers?
> ...



I really hope you will find the owner, if not, I am sure you will take good care of him


----------



## terryo (Sep 17, 2009)

I can really understand how the owner must feel. I still can't find my Three Toed, and if she isn't in my yard I can only hope someone who finds her will be like you and do research and love her like I did.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't post any pictures. If the owner calls you that is the only way you will know he is the correct one, because he can describe the tort. But I would post flyers around that you found a Gopherus agassizii. His original keeper will be able to tell you exactly what he looks like. Be sure to go to the local grocery store and talk to the produce people. All tort keepers try to get free produce and the guys in the produce section will know who they are...


----------



## Bigworm909 (Sep 17, 2009)

Haha thanks you guys!!! The only thing that I keep thinking about is if they really wanted their pet why haven't they posted up any posters for lost pets? Right??


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 17, 2009)

Bigworm909,

You might want to delete the photo you posted of the plastron here - it can be seen by the public. I know you were asked to post it, but I wouldn't have for the reasons others have already stated. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Bigworm909 (Sep 17, 2009)

katesgoey said:


> Bigworm909,
> 
> You might want to delete the photo you posted of the plastron here - it can be seen by the public. I know you were asked to post it, but I wouldn't have for the reasons others have already stated. Just a suggestion.



Ok no problem. I'll try and seee if I can do it right now.


----------



## Laura (Sep 18, 2009)

I guess you deleted the pic of the writing? Understand.. just was wondering if it was a reg # or some thing we could help you make out. 
Hope it works out! if there is writing on the shell I guess its not a Wild Tort.. but I do wonder where the owner is.. are you sure your nephew told you correctly where he 'found' it? Put a call into local shelters around you and a bit far out. you never know what the story may be or how far it came from. Maybe someone picked it up in Sandiego and it got away form them in LA.. just a thought...


----------

